

Ask HN: Is there a self hosted LastPass alternative you know of? - escapologybb

After the recent security breach at LastPass I became curious and when searching for a self hosted alternative, I specifically want something I can host INSIDE my own network.  Unfortunately I didn&#x27;t turn up much.<p>It would need to work on OS X, have decent browser integration and crucially run on a server in my network.  That way I can control the accounts for my family.<p>Anybody got any suggestions?
======
walterbell
[https://www.zetetic.net/strip/](https://www.zetetic.net/strip/) is working on
an iOS browser extension. They can sync over local wifi between mobile and
desktop. You can emai them with new requirements.

[https://www.zetetic.net/blog/2011/10/10/how-to-sync-strip-
da...](https://www.zetetic.net/blog/2011/10/10/how-to-sync-strip-data-across-
multiple-devices.html)

